# can't connect to generals zero hour



## Kidades (Jul 9, 2008)

I just purchased this game and when I try to create a new account it says password is incorect. How can the password be wrong when I'm trying to create an account???? Plz help!


----------



## Twysta` (Jul 10, 2008)

Have you tried a different account name?
It could be because the name's already been taken?


----------



## Kidades (Jul 9, 2008)

I tryed and its the same.


----------



## Twysta` (Jul 10, 2008)

Go here:

http://www.ea.com/official/cc/firstdecade/us/index.jsp

And try to register via the site.

(This is assuming you're trying to create a new account via the game)


----------



## Kidades (Jul 9, 2008)

Doesn't work. Same error.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you contacted the game manufacturer yet for customer support. They can usually fix account problems within a few minutes over the phone or by email.

I'm not familiar with the setup procedure for this game, but if it's done online in your browser, make sure cookies are enabled. This is where passwords and account details are stored.


----------



## Kidades (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok I will try.


----------



## wessiejj91 (Oct 8, 2008)

Kidades said:


> I just purchased this game and when I try to create a new account it says password is incorect. How can the password be wrong when I'm trying to create an account???? Plz help!



The Generals Online registration database is shared with the GameSpy ID database (Generals Online is powered by Gamespy). Chances are that someone (probably you) has already registered a GameSpy ID for the e-mail address you have chosen. Go to http://www.gamespyid.com/ to recover the username and/or password associated with that e-mail address.


----------

